
Tech evangelists reveal the secrets to attracting great developers - liz_mead
http://fmc.vc/2gc3e2t
======
whipoodle
Also, pay them well. I'm sure they just forgot to mention this beyond a very
brief aside, so I thought I'd throw that in. Probably just an honest mistake.
I'm sure there's no particular reason they didn't feel like talking about
compensation.

